# My Dec. T-Down Prize Package



## meateater (Jan 14, 2011)

I got home and found two rather large boxes on my step. X-Mas in January! After digging out all the goodies I was shocked. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  This is awesome, thanks to Paul / Beer-B-Q for donating such a great prize pack, you rock!


----------



## les3176 (Jan 14, 2011)

WOW huge score there!!!! congrats


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 14, 2011)

I am soo jealous right now! I was so gonna enter & just couldn't get it in time


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Man that is awesome.


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 14, 2011)

S W E E T.......


----------



## mrsb (Jan 14, 2011)

Holy Heck, Cheesecake in a jar?!?!?!?!

I need a report on that asap!

Congratulations on the win,  great prize


----------



## chefrob (Jan 15, 2011)

sweeeeeet!!!! congrats and a big "atta boy" to paul.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 15, 2011)

Congrats and wow what a great prize package a huge thanks goes out to Paul for his generosity in providing some great prize packages


----------



## bassman (Jan 15, 2011)

That is definitely a great score!  That Paul is one helluva guy.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Congrats on the win.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 15, 2011)

Glad everything made the trip without breaking anything,

Enjoy and let us know which ones you like best, I know it will be a while...


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 15, 2011)

Man oh Man what a haul. If that doesn't get everyone into participating in the throw-downs nothing will


----------



## meateater (Jan 15, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> Man oh Man what a haul. If that doesn't get everyone into participating in the throw-downs nothing will


I'll be enjoying these goodies for a long while. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
    I've won my share and will not enter any more T-Downs, It's time for me to sit back and be a voter instead. So get on the wagon folks!


----------



## alelover (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow. That's really nice. I am getting inspired to throwdown sometime. What's January's?


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 19, 2011)

There is none for this month, we are reworking some of the rules for the contests and making several changes...  BUT, we shall return...


----------



## alelover (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow---Nice treasure chest!

Congrats to you Mike!

And 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  to Paul-----Helluva Guy !!!

Bear


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jan 19, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!! that is an awesome prize pack! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

